# accessing my website using ip address



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 9, 2011)

suppose u want to visit yahoo.com we can visit by typing it's ip address Yahoo!

i have a website & i want to access it using the ip address but it gives error 404
i use 0catch.com for the webhosting

is it using a single ip address for all it's websites?

how can i use the ip address to access my website?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 9, 2011)

You need static IP for that, otherwise it won't work. They are generally configured using NAT or vhosts.

I guess you didn't bought Static IP, so it won't work in your case.

If you want that, you need to buy a Static IP and ask your hosting provider to map that IP on your hosting.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 9, 2011)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> You need static IP for that, otherwise it won't work. They are generally configured using NAT or vhosts.
> 
> I guess you didn't bought Static IP, so it won't work in your case.
> 
> If you want that, you need to buy a Static IP and ask your hosting provider to map that IP on your hosting.



is there someway to pass ip address along with the name of my website in the http header... something like that.. (read it somewhere) ?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 9, 2011)

No idea what you are talking about, but if your hosting is configured as virtual hosts, which I guess 100% in this case, by no means you can access your site using IP address.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 9, 2011)

Well it can be done via socket/telnet, but I don't know how to do that in a browser.

Apache Week. HTTP/1.1

You just have to telnet to port 80 by IP and mention the host for the HTTP request.


```
[B]amd@amita-pc:~$ dig thinkdigit.com[/B]

; <<>> DiG 9.7.1-P2 <<>> thinkdigit.com
;; global options: +cmd
;; Got answer:
;; ->>HEADER<<- opcode: QUERY, status: NOERROR, id: 19713
;; flags: qr rd ra; QUERY: 1, ANSWER: 1, AUTHORITY: 4, ADDITIONAL: 12

;; QUESTION SECTION:
;thinkdigit.com.			IN	A

;; ANSWER SECTION:
thinkdigit.com.		61903	IN	A	122.248.250.207

;; AUTHORITY SECTION:
thinkdigit.com.		61212	IN	NS	dns4.bigrock.in.
thinkdigit.com.		61212	IN	NS	dns1.bigrock.in.
thinkdigit.com.		61212	IN	NS	dns3.bigrock.in.
thinkdigit.com.		61212	IN	NS	dns2.bigrock.in.

;; ADDITIONAL SECTION:
dns1.bigrock.in.	3957	IN	A	67.15.47.189
dns1.bigrock.in.	3957	IN	A	67.15.253.220
dns1.bigrock.in.	3957	IN	A	67.15.253.251
dns2.bigrock.in.	4977	IN	A	74.54.56.231
dns2.bigrock.in.	4977	IN	A	74.54.56.236
dns2.bigrock.in.	4977	IN	A	74.54.56.227
dns3.bigrock.in.	4977	IN	A	67.15.47.188
dns3.bigrock.in.	4977	IN	A	67.15.253.219
dns3.bigrock.in.	4977	IN	A	67.15.253.252
dns4.bigrock.in.	4317	IN	A	74.52.140.82
dns4.bigrock.in.	4317	IN	A	74.52.140.83
dns4.bigrock.in.	4317	IN	A	74.52.140.84

;; Query time: 21 msec
;; SERVER: 192.168.1.1#53(192.168.1.1)
;; WHEN: Thu Jun  9 19:23:23 2011
;; MSG SIZE  rcvd: 326

[B]amd@amita-pc:~$ telnet 122.248.250.207 80[/B]
Trying 122.248.250.207...
Connected to 122.248.250.207.
Escape character is '^]'.
[B]GET / HTTP/1.1[/B]
[B]Host: www.thinkdigit.com [/B]

[B]~SNIP~ Digit's Source code[/B]
```


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 9, 2011)

k... a lot of it is greek to me .. if u dont know how to do it in a browser then it ain't really useful


----------



## mrintech (Jun 10, 2011)

If you are using cPanel, than you can type *IP Address/~cPanel Username* to access your site 

Format: 174.120.171.7/~sskgr8


----------

